# esti cel mai bun prietn



## Pinecone222

What could all this possibly mean?  "esti cel mai bun prietn (chiar aveam nevoie da asta mers)"


----------



## danylor

Eşti cel mai bun prieten. 
You are my best friend.
Chiar aveam nevoie de asta. 
I was just needed this. 

But „mers„ (go) don’t work in your sentence.


----------



## anto33

danylor said:


> Eşti cel mai bun prieten.
> You are my best friend.
> Chiar aveam nevoie de asta.
> I was just needed this.
> 
> But „mers„ (go) don’t work in your sentence.



Maybe he meant "mersi" = thanks.


----------



## danylor

I hadn't thought about “mersi”, but you could be right, anto33.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Pinecone222 said:


> "esti cel mai bun prietn (chiar aveam nevoie da asta mers)"



"Eşti cel mai bun prieten" can also mean "You are the best boyfriend" - depending on the context.

"Chiar aveam nevoie de asta. Mersi." - "I really needed that. Thanks."


----------

